# Saltwater mixing container



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm gonna have to start doing bigger WC's on my 90g puffer tank. Even with Vit c and a pile of LR, the nitrates creep up :-( 
Right now, I just have a 20 gallon brute for this tank and the reef but I'd like to get a completely seperate one that holds 50g +/-. I'm going to just use conditioned tap for the time being...I don't want to use up the RO on huge frequent WC's. 
Anyone know anything cheap and easily available that will do or am I gonna have to spring for another brute?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Starting today, Zellers has a 189L tote (49G) on sale for 20. Check out their flyer! Not sure if that is a reasonable price though. but just FYI.

http://hbc.ca.flyerservices.com/cached_Banner_pages/publication.aspx?BannerName=ZELL#nothing

if link no work, just check out their website or flyer


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

That does seem like a good price but I find this kind bows too much and I worry about causing a flood...
It's my birthday today and we don't normally do gifts, but I just told my hubby I was buying myself a big garbage can for my birthday and he couldn't say anything  LOL at least I'm not into jewelry or expensive perfume!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

carmenh said:


> That does seem like a good price but I find this kind bows too much and I worry about causing a flood...
> It's my birthday today and we don't normally do gifts, but I just told my hubby I was buying myself a big garbage can for my birthday and he couldn't say anything  LOL at least I'm not into jewelry or expensive perfume!


Happy Birthday!

Congrats on the gift which is full of use!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thx 
...oops too short...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy birthday! Buy yourself a big brute trashcan!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I did! I even decided to treat myself to the stupid-expensive little wheelie-trolley thing! Only now I'm feeling a little guilty cuz when I got home and went to file the receipt, I realized she didn't charge me for the wheels, just the can. 
I didn't even notice...it's bad, but you hand me a pin-pad, I just mindlessly key in my number... Me and the girl at the cash were busy bitching and griping about the fact the whole set-up had been stored outside and was covered in bird poo...so I just spaced it...
Moral dilemma...do I go back and pay or just sing a Happy Birthday to me song? 



gucci17 said:


> Happy birthday! Buy yourself a big brute trashcan!


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

the way I see it is, its her fault not yours. I also dont see cashiers calling us when they charge us to much money.

Happy belated birthday by the way.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

The store gave you a birthday present! I would graciously accept it!


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Brute trash can. It's stable, deep, and last many, many uses. Plus, a lot of big reefers seem to use them.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I was reminded today about the cluster **** that happened with my snow blower purchase...and with my fence purchase...and with my roof purchase... and decided that the depot owed me far more than $50 in wasted time, energy, and gas to sort out their previous screwups, which were sorted out with attitude rather than apology, so I'm taking this one...
Used it today...then wheeled it out of the way...LOVE it


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Are those wheels capable of handling the weight of all that water and what not?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not sure what they're rated up to, but the platform seems sturdy and the wheels are well spaced. I even carefully moved it a few feet, full to the top, on carpet, and it didn't feel at risk at all...


----------

